# My Cuckoo Maran chicks arrived!



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

I finally received my order of 8 pullets today! They are so cute! Now to find a roo to put with them next spring! They are a snug in their brooder and are chirping away!


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad (Jul 27, 2012)

Where are you? I have a cukoo maran roo I am trying to rehome. Two roosters and just a few hens.


----------



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

I am in Rogersville Tennessee (east TN near Morristown) where are you located? I am very interested, how much are you asking for him?


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad (Jul 27, 2012)

That's a bit of a distance! I would gladly give him away to a good home. If you're planning a trip to Wisconsin....... I am going to try to hatch some chicks from his hens soon. None of them are cuckoo marans though. He was a rare breed surprise that Murray McMurray hatchery sent with my last batch of chicks. I love the dark colored eggs the hens produce so I hope to get a cross between him and my rhode island red. Good Luck with your gorgeous chicks!


----------



## TnChickenLady (Apr 15, 2014)

Awwww that stinks that you are so far away, wish he could be shipped I would take him in a heart beat :-( I hope you find him a good home.


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks. Me too.


----------

